# Help im over run!



## c81kennedy (Feb 3, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what these roaches are? I have 3 types that have moved into my planted tanks and its driving me nuts. Here are some pics of 2 types I have caught the third type is a palmetto bug. I live in Florida. How would one get rid of these without using poison?


----------



## fleurdejoo (Feb 3, 2013)

Ack! oh gad! Why would you catch it? Why would you photograpgh it!???!

Aaaaaaaghghgh!


----------



## c81kennedy (Feb 3, 2013)

They moved into my frogroom and I Need to know how to get rid of them.


----------



## Digger (Feb 3, 2013)

Open the gates !! Unleash the frogs ! :gun_bandana: The red &amp; yellow roach is quite beautiful.


----------



## Mvalenz (Feb 3, 2013)

I agree. The red and yellow one looks really cool.


----------



## agent A (Feb 4, 2013)

the first 2 pics r deffo periplaneta australasiae

they need high humidity to survive


----------



## c81kennedy (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks agent A any tricks on getting these out of my tanks? Im worried that they are killing my small frogs.


----------



## agent A (Feb 4, 2013)

Move the frogs and dry out the tanks


----------



## c81kennedy (Feb 4, 2013)

agent A thats a good idea but It would kill my plants and moss that have taken years to grow.


----------



## jamurfjr (Feb 4, 2013)

Third picture appears to be a _Pycnoscelus surinamensis _(Surinam Roach). They are parthenogenetic. All females. No males needed to reproduce.


----------



## c81kennedy (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah I thought the smooth ones are surinam. They seem to be the least amount of trouble as they never leave the dirt. but the other 2 types come out to eat the fruitflies and the repashy calcium plus.


----------



## agent A (Feb 4, 2013)

U can try introducing creos or something into the tanks to eat them

They wont harm the frogs or plants


----------



## lancaster1313 (Feb 4, 2013)

The first 2 pics are of _Periplaneta australasia_ and the third pic is _Pycnoscelus surinamensis_. Both can be pests of plants.

I have no idea how you can get rid of them without pesticides. Perhaps a thorough cleanout? Look for oothecae of the _P. australasia_ and good luck with the live bearing and parthenogenic _P. surinamensis, _the first instar nymphs are tiny.

I agree that the Australian roaches are beautiful but they have been known to be a greenhouse pest.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh yeah Hungry mantis love for roaches


----------



## Danny. (Feb 4, 2013)

Free food for your geckos and chameleons!


----------



## c81kennedy (Feb 4, 2013)

Some good news just had some ghost mantis lockup ones that I raised from a ooth I got from mantidforum. Im excited because the male got away without being eaten and Iv got another female I wanna try to mate him to. This will be my first mantis pairings.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Feb 5, 2013)

Parthenogenic!! Noooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Introvertebrate (Feb 5, 2013)

c81kennedy said:


> agent A thats a good idea but It would kill my plants and moss that have taken years to grow.


Some guys 'CO2 bomb' their terrariums with dry ice. It kills fauna but not flora. Just take the frogs out first.


----------



## Sticky (Feb 12, 2013)

Tweezers?


----------



## c81kennedy (Feb 12, 2013)

Sticky said:


> Tweezers?


I wish there are too many and they are way to fast.


----------



## agent A (Feb 12, 2013)

c81kennedy said:


> I wish there are too many and they are way to fast.


Baited tape??


----------



## Ranitomeya (Feb 13, 2013)

You can try an dark container that doesn't allow light through its walls and place food inside of it. The roaches should go into them to eat, and when you turn on the lights they'll be less likely to scatter throughout the tank because they'll simply be hiding inside the container for easy removal.


----------



## c81kennedy (Feb 13, 2013)

Ranitomeya said:


> You can try an dark container that doesn't allow light through its walls and place food inside of it. The roaches should go into them to eat, and when you turn on the lights they'll be less likely to scatter throughout the tank because they'll simply be hiding inside the container for easy removal.


This sounds like the best option so far Thanks.


----------



## c81kennedy (Feb 13, 2013)

Just found this bit of info what do you guys think? Would it hurt my other animals?http://www.abc.net.au/local/stories/2007/05/31/1938966.htm


----------



## Ranitomeya (Feb 15, 2013)

I would suggest removal rather than killing them within your enclosures... A bunch of dead roaches is NOT a pleasant smell--especially within an enclosure. It could definitely be used as a bait as roaches would love to eat something like that, but I'm not sure you'd want your frogs to come into direct contact with the stuff. You wouldn't want any oils to get to your frogs.


----------

